# Cheapest DSLR ?



## Tarun (Jun 8, 2012)

as the Title says i want to know which is the cheapest DSLR presently in the market i aim for a 10k but is my 15k max budget i would buy its in the coming month somewhere in the ending on July i have really no idea about cameras i have heard that Dslr starts from 20k or so is it true ?? and what is the best i can get in 10k


----------



## kunal grover (Jun 8, 2012)

canon sx150is gives 12x optical zoom and complete manual controls 
if you can wait a bit in a week i am going to try CHDK on it which gives all features of a DSLR i will tell you asap


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2012)

Cheapest DSLR will be around 20k. For half the budget of cheapest DSLR you can get Canon SX150 or Fuji S2950


----------



## Tarun (Jun 8, 2012)

any other cams with which you can change the lens ???


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah there are mirror-less interchangeable lens cameras. Again it would cost around 20k.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2012)

Olympus epl1 is the cheapest one...its good actuallty 

But at ur budget and exp i will go for sx150


----------



## Tarun (Jun 10, 2012)

hmmm canon looks good


----------



## mastervk (Jun 11, 2012)

You might be able to get used canon 1100 for rs 10000.

But practically if a person budget is only rs 10000,there is no use thinking about DSLR.For Rs10000 a person can buy good point and shoot camera and enjoy photography.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 11, 2012)

I believe the cheapest DSLR you can get in this market is Canon 1000D. I bought it for 24k more than 1 yrs back. 

But again, you will only get a 18-55 non IS lens with that. 

Being in a budget constrain, better buy a good point and shoot camera from Canon as other members are suggesting. 

Remember, buying a DSLR is not just abt buying the camera, there is a lot of additional cost like buying some zoon and prime lens to get the best out of the cam.


----------



## kunal grover (Jun 17, 2012)

I nearly forgot to reply 
actually the CHDK works very well on this I've not tried all features but till now it is working fine


----------

